# Do they have to Sedate you when they pull your wisdom teeth out?



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I was sedated for mine because it involved actual surgery rather than just pulling teeth. Had absolutely no problems with the sedation during or afterwards; healing went very well.

It was probably a very good idea anyway considering I pass out at the sight of blood/hearing about injuries/etc.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I wasn't knocked out, but you definitely do want them to numb your entire jaw while they pull them out.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> I really need to get my wisdom teeth out. One is side ways and at the top growing out the side of my jaw. Its not hurting my other teeth and will probobly bread my gum eventually and grow into the side. However there is one on the bottom back which is pushing out my back molor. I dont want to go to the Surgeon and been told Ill have to take a sedetive, probobly by IV. Is it really impossible for them to just pull your teeth like Normal? I dont want seditives or to be knocked out. Also I might not be able to take certien seditives if I am like my mother who is very sensitive to medication and when she takes drugs which are too strong she vomits. This happened when she had to get surgery and was in the hospital for 3 days and they tried to sedate her and she just ended puking all over the place. If I end up sick all over the floor its not like they can do anything with my teeth anyways. The regulaur dentist refuses to touch my teeth.


They don't have to. They can just give you pain medication and yank them out. I went into twilight sedation (a mix of fentanyl and versed) because it is basically a minor form of surgery. I also went to an oral surgeon with really good reviews and credentials. I wouldn't ask my general practitioner to perform surgery on me.


----------

